# Stimmen von Liedern



## thelighter2 (26. Februar 2007)

Hi
Eine Frage ich suche nach einen wort das man schreiben muss dammit Bearshare e.t.c Soundtracks ausspuckt wo nur die Stimmen zu hören sind (das gegenteil davon ist instrumental) nur hier sollen die Instrumente weg und nur die Stimme soll hörbar sein.
Ich habe Vocals geschrieben doch da kommt nix vernüftiges raus.Oder gibt es ein Programm wo man die Instrumente unterdrücken kann.

thx im voraus


----------



## Zinken (27. Februar 2007)

' a capella '


----------

